# Drei Spiele für die Insel



## Wolfner (27. April 2011)

Huzzah,

angenommen ihr müsstet 3 Singleplayer(!) Spiele auswählen die ihr für ein Jahr auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen könnt (Equipment zum Betrieb ist gegeben... wie auch immer das auf einer einsamen Insel der Fall sein kann).

Welche Spiele wären das? (nicht vergessen: Singleplayer-Spiele)

MfG
Wolfner, Direktor der Absurde-Fragen-Abteilung


P.S.:

Meine Wahl wäre wohl folgende:

- Minecraft
- Neverwinter Nights (Editor Ahoy!)
- Tetris


Bei den ersten beiden ist natürlich nur der Offline-Modus zu beachten. Internetverbindung gibt's keine.

Sim City 4 und Rollercoaster Tycoon 2, sowie andere Endlos-Aufbaustrategiespiele wären sicher auch nicht übel. Ich spiele ausserdem mit dem Gedanken Mount & Blade: Warband gegen Tetris oder NWN auszutauschen, aber ich fixier mich mal vorerst auf die obigen drei.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. April 2011)

Dann aufjedenfall:


-Minecraft 
-Diablo 2

uuund öhh....

-Sims 3 !

Joa!


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Definitiv Minecraft.
Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein, da mich kein Spiel solange beschäftigt hat 
Warscheinlich noch einen Teil der Sims reihe. Den 2er vielleicht..


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Ganz einfach:
-Minecraft
-Empire Earth 2
-Rollercoaster Tycoon (da wäre mir sogar egal welcher Teil^^) oder i-einen Sims Teil^^


----------



## MasterXoX (27. April 2011)

In Minecraft könnte man dann ja seine einsame Insel nachbauen höhö


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2011)

Also:


Minecraft
Devil May Cry 4

Uuund:

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2011)

secret of evermore
starcraft 2
diablo 2

wenn ich SoE dann das 10. mal am stück durchhab, kann man endlos zeit mit item grind und dem sc2 editor verbringen


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

- Mass Effect 2
- Minecraft
- PES 2011 (Fußball geht immer )


----------



## Alux (27. April 2011)

hm fast schon schwer^^

- Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood (da sind die 2 ersten auch drin, weil ich die Hüllen von denen verschlampt hab)
- Metroid Prime Corruption
- meine Half-Life Orange Box


haha grad in den Nachrichten gehört, Hacker haben sich die Kreditkartennummern von 80 Millionen Play Station Käufern geholt, zum Glück hab ich ne XBox360


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> haha grad in den Nachrichten gehört, Hacker haben sich die Kreditkartennummern von 80 Millionen Play Station Käufern geholt, zum Glück hab ich ne XBOX



Du meinst die Daten, Passwörter und Kreditkartennummernn von 80 Millionen Playstation-Network Nutzer.^^ Sorry für OT.


----------



## Alux (27. April 2011)

Jup mom hier is der Link

http://www.news.at/a...nen-sony-kunden


----------



## Deathstyle (27. April 2011)

Die Daten. Von den 80 Millionen haben nichteinmal 10 Millionen überhaupt je was per Kreditkarte dort bezahlt.


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2011)

Hm... Die Sims - Gestrandet natürlich!

Warn Witz - Lieber Sims 2 mit allen Addons, da gibt's momentan halt einfach noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten als beim dritten Sims, wo's ja erst 3 richtige Addons gibt.

Lufia - Rise of the Sinistrals

vermutlich als Drittes auch noch Tetris, allerdings die Version für den DS wegen mehreren Spielmodi.


So rein prinzipiell würd ich aber natürlich meinen DS mit meiner N5 mitnehmen *hust* Gibt ja anscheinend Strom auf der Insel ^^


----------



## Edou (27. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm fast schon schwer^^
> 
> - Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood (da sind die 2 ersten auch drin, weil ich die Hüllen von denen verschlampt hab)
> - Metroid Prime Corruption
> ...



Xbox360 five o/

Ehh ich würde: Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood mitnehmen, Brütal Legend und erm Battlefield Bad Company 2....und wenn Battlefield 3 bis dahind rauß ist, Battlefield 3 Natürlich. 

mh...wait. Singleplayer...dann: Fifa 11, Smackdown vs Raw 2011 und Brütal Legend.


----------



## Grushdak (27. April 2011)

Ich würde nicht einziges Spiel mitnehmen - wozu auch.
Eher würde ich meine Freundin mitnehmen.
Da sind alle Spiele enthalten - sogar multiplayermmäßig. 

Natürlich würde ich sie schon alleine mitnehmen, um nicht einsam zu sein.

greetz


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht einziges Spiel mitnehmen - wozu auch.
> Eher würde ich meine Freundin mitnehmen.
> Da sind alle Spiele enthalten - sogar multiplayermmäßig.
> 
> ...



Na ja, was man grundsätzlich mitnehmen würde, wurde ja nicht gefragt. Ich würd auch kein Spiel mitnehmen, wenn ich die Wahl hätte, jeden beliebigen Menschen oder Gegenstand mitzunehmen - aber das geht hier ja an der Fragestellung vorbei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Jup mom hier is der Link
> 
> http://www.news.at/a...nen-sony-kunden




Ist schon lange bekannt, hab mich immer gewundert warum das PS-Network offline ist.  Ein Glück hab ich falsche Daten angegeben. Und da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, ist es eh egal. 

B2T:

Minecraft. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Konov (27. April 2011)

Warscheinlich würde ich GTA mitnehmen, Tetris und noch irgendwas, was mir grad nicht einfällt. ^^


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2011)

- Zelda A Link to the past
- GTA San Andreas
- Anstoß 3

Denke das würde mir reichen


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

1. Fallout 3 (PC)
2. Skies of Arcadia Legends (Cube)
3. UT 2004 (PC)


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. April 2011)

Kann man auch ne Bluray mit vielen Isos in ein Case packen und sagen es ist eine CD?   ;D

mal ehrlich ich würde Monkey Island ( haha wie passend ;D ) mitnehmen, aber welchen Teil genau kA.
Dann würde ich was zum Programmieren mitnehmen ( Viel zeit = viele Spiele ^^ )
und als letztes würde ich Warcraft 3 +FT nehmen.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2011)

Kleiner Edith

Ich schmeiße Anstoß 3 wech *snief* und zocke dafür das hier 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5Uhh-kPhZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


I will drink my own piss


----------



## Auriga__ (27. April 2011)

Hahaha omg dieser Thread... xD
Wie zur Hölle kommt ihr bloss auf solche Ideen? 

@Topic:
1. Metroid Other M (Wii)
2. Pokémon XD/Collosseum (Gamecube/Wii)
3. Portal (PC)


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Rome: Total War
Fifa 11
BF BC 2


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (27. April 2011)

Portal 2

Team Fortress 2

Starcraft 2-WoL


----------



## LiangZhou (27. April 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Portal 2
> 
> Team Fortress 2
> 
> Starcraft 2-WoL




TF2 ohne internet? stell ich mir spaßig vor^^




B2T: 

1.Minecraft
2.Irgend ein Tycoon Spiel
3.GTA4


----------



## Felix^^ (27. April 2011)

Minecraft
Anno 1404
C&C: Generals


----------



## Frandibar (27. April 2011)

1. Baldurs Gate
2. Doom mit allen wad files 
3. Morrowind


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2011)

Just Cause 2
GTA IV
Minecraft

Ich liebe Mass Effect 2, aber das hab ich schon 5 mal durchgespielt. Ich glaube das würde mit der Zeit etwas monoton.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. April 2011)

The Elder Srolls: Morrowind
Brink (auch wenns noch nicht raus ist)...sagen wir mal ich plane in den nächsten 2 wochen nicht zu stranden 
uuuuund...puh das ist echt schwer. Borderlands! Das isses


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2011)

Stranded Kids
Doshin the Giant
Tropico (1 oder 3)


----------



## Floyder (27. April 2011)

Definitiv:

1. Minecraft
2. Einen GTA Teil, entweder San Andreas oder IV
3. Sims 2, natürlich mit allen AddOns.

Ich glaube, damit lässt es sich ein Jahr alleine auf ner Insel leben.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. April 2011)

* Myst - Complete (1-5)
* Sega Football Manager 2011
* Blood Bowl: Legendary Edition


----------



## Silmyiél (28. April 2011)

- Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction
- Anno 1404: Venedig:
- The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion + Add'ons 

damit lässt sich eine Menge Zeit totschlagen


----------



## Tilbie (28. April 2011)

Natürlich Minecraft
dann noch SC2 / WC3 + TFT wegen dem Map-Editor
und zum Schluss noch Demon's Souls &#9829;

Reicht auch locker für 2 Jahe +


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2011)

Würde mir 

GTA IV 

Sims 3

Elder Scolls 4 Oblivion

mitnehmen


----------



## Wolfmania (28. April 2011)

-Civ 4 mit Addons
-Oblivion
-PES oder FIFA 2011 - finde beide recht gut


----------



## TrollJumper (28. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> und zum Schluss noch Demon's Souls &#9829;



Und dann haste nur nen Pc mit FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU als Hintergrundbild, schon klar^^.

BTT:
Kann ich bitte erst am 11.11 auf die Insel geschossen werden?^^
Dann würd ich nämlich neben
Minecraft
WC3 TFT
noch Skyrim mitnehmen.

Zudem werde ich natürlich beschei.... äh schummeln und mir einen 32GB Stick rektal einführen mit The Witcher2 sowie den Metalocalypse Staffeln .


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> The Elder Srolls: Morrowind
> Brink (auch wenns noch nicht raus ist)...sagen wir mal ich plane in den nächsten 2 wochen nicht zu stranden
> uuuuund...puh das ist echt schwer. Borderlands! Das isses



Brink mit Bots? das könnte schnell langweilig werden


----------



## Doofkatze (28. April 2011)

Morrowind
Die Gilde
Star Wars - Jedi Knight / alternativ je nach Stimmung auch spontan Vampire, the Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## Wolfner (28. April 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> * Myst - Complete (1-5)



Wir sagten ein Jahr. Kein Jahrzehnt 

Gut beschäftigt ist man mit Myst allerdings auf jeden Fall.
Genauso wie mit D*om II + Master Levels.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. April 2011)

Wenn ich komplett alleine auf der Insel bin ...

TEC - Oblivion (Hat mich nie wirklich fesseln können, aber auf einer Insel ist dieses Riesenspiel mit Sicherheit ein Segen)
PES2011 für PS3/XBox360
Monkey Island Complete Edition (Passt dann auch, wenn ich mich piratig verkleide)


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2011)

Amnesia - The Dark Descent.
Meine Valve-riesenbox (HL2,Portal,Portal2,L4D,L4D2 und Gmod habe ich darin versteckt )

GTA IV

Das würde ich mitnehmen.


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

Amnesia (Guuuuuusel)
Minecraft (Yey Strand!)
und.. was weiß ich.. Moorhuhn?€dit: Nee entweder Sims mit allen Addons oder Black and White 2 xD


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2011)

- Lords of the Realm 2
- Master of Orion 2
- Minecraft 

Lords of the Realm 2 und Master of Orion 2 sind die einzigen Spiele, die ich wirklich regelmässig spiele, obwohl sie uralt sind. Und Minecraft ist einfach Minecraft


----------



## Vanth1 (29. April 2011)

Tesblivion
Dragon age origins
warcraft 3 und erweiterung^^


----------



## Petersburg (29. April 2011)

Minecraft, Gta 4 und Crysis2 Sandbox Editor3


----------



## mastergamer (29. April 2011)

Age of Empires 3
Red Dead Redemption
FIFA 11


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> World of Warcraft
> Call of Duty - Blackops



Wow, World of Warcraft komplett ohne Internet spielen wird sicherlich witzig.

Und Blackops ist auch nach gut 5 Stunden vorbei :S


----------



## Doomsta (29. April 2011)

Minecraft
Heroes of Might and Magic 3 oder 4
Halo 1 oder 2

Edit: Bei halo bin ich nicht so sicher ob ich nicht doch lieber Anno 1404 mitnehmen sollte...Iss schon schwierig 3 spiele für ein ganzes jahr, echt harte entscheidung.


----------



## mastergamer (29. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, World of Warcraft komplett ohne Internet spielen wird sicherlich witzig.
> 
> Und Blackops ist auch nach gut 5 Stunden vorbei :S



Ups. Hab den Eröffnungspost "leicht" überflogen.
Hab's jetzt ausgebessert.


----------



## gradof (29. April 2011)

- Irgendeinen Teil der Total War-Reihe daran kann ich ewig spieln
- Halo:Reach (Weil Halo egal welcher Teil geil ist, aber Reach mein lieblings Halo ist.
- Diablo 2 + Addon


----------



## Lakor (29. April 2011)

- Stronghold (das erste^^)

- Battlefield 1942 (ist und bleibt das Beste)

- Denke mal GTA San Andreas


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brink mit Bots? das könnte schnell langweilig werden



Ja das stimmt natürlich aber ich muss doch einen Shooter mitnehmen um in Form zu bleiben


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2011)

Pokemon Rot

Pokemon Blau

Pokemon Gelb


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. April 2011)

Würde ein paar Mädls mitnehmen und Nagel Spiele veranstalten.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Würde ein paar Mädls mitnehmen und Nagel Spiele veranstalten.



Dann nimm doch wenigstens das Kamasutra mit, sonst ist da der Content ganz schnell alle.


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2011)

Dann hoffen wir, dass die Maedels ein paar Spiele mitnehmen - sonst ist ihnen nach 5min langweilig...

Zum Thema:

Arma2 mit allen Addons
Jagged Alliance 2
Fallout New Vegas

Damit sollte man ne Weile beschaeftigt sein...


----------



## Serkester (30. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall Minecraft 

und sonst ... hmm. Mir fällt nix ein


----------

